# Announcing my candidacy for president....



## creature (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok.. first off.. 
i need to prove i can do shit like Jesus..
or Bu7ddah..
or not doi anything at all, which is kinda like Lao ZZou..

i9 am plastererd, so that's ok, too..

i am entrirelyt willing to die agfainst the N fucking SZ fucing A. unless it will take more than about 3 days..


in which case i will have tro be held against my will. like any numbed of tortired fucks from the past 250,,09000years..

a;loso.. i am drunk.


i need to \




to clean this up..





please save the current versions fpor historionans whom wish to explore my 

Sin.


----------



## creature (Nov 18, 2015)

need to listen to some old goat fucking music..


----------



## Tude (Nov 18, 2015)

LOL @creature needs spell and a few less returns?  How are you sir?


----------



## Tude (Nov 18, 2015)

JOHHHHHNNN HOW THE HELL ARE YOU!!


----------



## creature (Nov 18, 2015)

fuck it.
I am *not* going to clean it up.

you fuckers need to know what you are getting..


----------



## creature (Nov 18, 2015)

need to listen to some old goat fucking music..


----------



## Odin (Nov 18, 2015)

You Have My Vote!


----------



## creature (Nov 18, 2015)

imma ok.. got you some beach glass, but found by others... waiting for the storm that will let me gather for *you*//


----------



## Tude (Nov 18, 2015)

Ohhh John - beach glass!!!


----------



## creature (Nov 18, 2015)

if you can't do the shit jesus did, or be killed for what socrates died for
then you shouldn't be doing anything that others depend upon.


----------



## creature (Nov 18, 2015)

Odin & the Bastard Viking are my VP's

should i fucking conclusively heal anyone, (indicating my fitness to run)

Highwayman holds my finger upon whatever may need signage therefrom..


----------



## creature (Nov 18, 2015)

& if i can't heal the fuckers, then whoever it is better step the fuck, up
because the only answer after peace
is War.


----------



## creature (Nov 18, 2015)

I am not looking for safety.

i am looking for shit i can do.


----------



## creature (Nov 18, 2015)

these assholes are about a *month^ from tanking us, at any given moment.


----------



## creature (Nov 18, 2015)

& so more fucking power to them.


----------



## creature (Nov 18, 2015)

BTW.. Matt fits in *someplace*...


: )


----------



## creature (Nov 19, 2015)

So how the fuck do you do what jesus did?

or Lao Tzu (nothing..)


----------



## creature (Nov 19, 2015)

how do you heal by *knowing*...?


----------



## creature (Nov 19, 2015)

how do you heal by fucking faith?


----------



## creature (Nov 19, 2015)

how do you shut them all them fuck up
by simplicity???


----------



## Odin (Nov 19, 2015)

Our perceived time here is short. 
Fear not what you shall accept.
Even gods die.
Allow your mind to be still. 
Close your eyes in order to see.

When I slumber I am free. 
I create worlds effortlessly. 
When I wake the fog of war descends.
I battle walking nightmares stalking relentlessly.

WHEN SHALL IT END?

WHAT DOES IT MEAN?

WHERE ARE WE?

DOES IT MATTER?

DO WE HAVE A CHOICE?

DO I HAVE A VOICE?

REMEMBER REMEMBER TRY TO REMEMBER!

RAGE RAGE RAGE USELESS RAGE!

RETURN NOW RETURN NOW DISSOLVE IN LIGHT & DUST.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Nov 19, 2015)

Is this just a thread for drunken ramblings now? If so, I'm in the process of becoming qualified to join this discussion.


----------



## Anagor (Nov 19, 2015)

MolotovMocktail said:


> Is this just a thread for drunken ramblings now? If so, I'm in the process of becoming qualified to join this discussion.



::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Kal (Nov 19, 2015)

::drinkingbuddy::Hi creature hell I would vote for you and Odin can be your vice president it has to beat the shit we have now.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 19, 2015)

Right spot for this:


----------

